# Friday Wrist Wear !!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I now have both the CWC and the PRS-5 --- interesting comparison







but today it's the PRS-5:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

....Speedy Pro.









Paul, Now youve got both, what are your thoughts on comparasons?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've gone futuristic today









*Ventura V-Tec Alpha*










The scroll-wheel idea is bloomin' fantastic


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Candino 1000m diver because I haven't worn it in a while - sorry no picture as I'm at work.

I do like the look of that PRS-5 and the Ventura is wild and whacky


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Off to work in a minute so mil style seiko 5 as ever. Tonight I might put the accutron on.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Sinn 142 today










Chronometer No.3 tonight.

Paul - that PRS-5 looks ace! Better than the CWC IMHO.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Ventura looks fantastic Rich









Big, shiny and hi-tech today - Breitling B1


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Tressa, bought recently from Roy.

And Roy, Thanks for sorting out the problems.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Jot









This old faithful for now


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Very nice Jot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore that - wrong pic









I meant this


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK-what have I done? It's ganging up on me again.

It was only DN anyway


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought you had bought 2!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> OK-what have I done? It's ganging up on me again.


 Aggggh !!!!

You typed "ftp:" instead of "http:" and now everytime I view this thread, my FTP client wants to down load your file......

















Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me too!!!







We need a moderater!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Changed it to http but it still does not load, Paul the image name must be wrong ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wahey! I'll learn one day,


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Blimey, here's a first.

I took a picture of my watch, got it onto my ISP web page and posted it onto the forum.

All in less than 2 hours!

This is me today:


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Orange Samurai.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

This one today, fred.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

how can i post pictures on the forum? do i need to have the pictures already on a url? or can i upload it from my computer?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Because today may be his last day in my care


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes Eric you need to host your pics somewhere then link the url using the IMG tag in your post..


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Eric

I did it by following this excellent advice ...


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

this today...










Fab Ventura Rich.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you Pieter. And a very nice RLT5 you have there too


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

a citizen crono...Quartz(of course..)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hamilton Illinois auto I bought from Roy. This 32mm watch has been glued to my wrist since I got it.

I've got a preference for smaller watches now. Shame all the suitable candidates on the update went so quickly







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Hamilton Illinois auto I bought from Roy. This 32mm watch has been glued to my wrist since I got it.
> 
> I've got a preference for smaller watches now. Shame all the suitable candidates on the update went so quickly
> 
> ...


 why small watches?

they become discreet...and loose the stunning effect...


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

RLT6 on speedbird nato







work very well together


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT 69 No. 1 ,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> why small watches?
> 
> they become discreet...and loose the stunning effect...


I think what we would now refer to as "small" watches were the norm in the 1940's or thereabouts. I have a few old watches of 30-35mm from that era and, although they take a little getting used to after wearing a modern watch, I sometimes find their smaller size preferable to the bulky modern alternative. Depends what I feel like wearing at the time


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

SMP today, will swap for PRS3 for work later.

http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img2...omegawrist3.jpg


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment Nin don't often have my work described as excellent!

Glad I was of help and well done, it took me ages to work out how to do it 1st time around!

So you got that yummy Hamilton Ian. Any pics? I wish I had gone for it, I just thought 32mm would be too small.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This all time favorite.

Plenty of lovely watches on display tonight.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> This all time favorite.
> 
> Plenty of lovely watches on display tonight.


 See you're still enjoying it David


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This for evening wear


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> > why small watches?
> >
> > they become discreet...and loose the stunning effect...
> 
> ...


 I agree Rich. We all go phases and I'm petite at the moment







.

Iloper - not all my large watches are stunning and I got sick of stretching my cuffs to hide them in polite company







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think I know anybody I could call polite company







(present company excepted of course).


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Rich! Wanna swap?









David: I'm not a Breitling fan but that mesh does a lot for it. Like it!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm now wearing the Rone. Its a nice watch but I wouldn't wear it out it looks a little fragile.

I'd like to be able to post a photo in messages like the rest of you guys but I'm unsure how to use my NTL website, can anyone out there help?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

It's a dilemer this Friday evening, I'm inclined to ware my latest addition for a while before putting it with the rest of my collection.

This week I have had two new additions, the Airman, I had for my Birthday and a rather fine looking







PRS5 just arived from Roy. So it's the PRS5 at the time of typing this but I might have a swap around. The obvious solution woud be one on each wrist







but the rest of the family would take the piss









MIKE..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

namaste said:



> Thanks Rich! Wanna swap?










Well, I might if I didn't already have one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I almost missed the most important thread of the day.









Got this on at the moment.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

joolz said:


> I'd like to be able to post a photo in messages like the rest of you guys but I'm unsure how to use my NTL website, can anyone out there help?


Joolz and any other ntl users try this.

Your ntl webspace will have the address *http://homepage.ntlworld.com/*YOUR-USER-NAME*/

ignore the * before the http I've put that there to stop the board putting in a link

so for e.g. mine is *http://homepage.ntlworld.com/p.groom/ as my email address is [email protected]

If you want to create a web site you need to name your home page "index.htm" you can then create a whole website from there.

If you just want to put pictures on then the address would be something like *http://homepage.ntlworld.com/p.groom/rlt69picture.jpg and this is what you'd link to using the IMG buttons on the post message board.

You can create sub folders and all sorts in the webspace but that isn't needed for simple links.

So how do you get you pictures up?

Well if your using IE6 or newer it's relativly easy. Follow my help on the photography forum CLICK HERE

but instead of using the wrist watch info ftp as in the example use the ntl ftp for eg mine is

*ftp://[email protected]/ again change the p.groom to your user name and ignore the *.

You should get a pop up window asking for your password the 1st time you do it, it's the same password you use when dialing up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one PG.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

This one on today for a change:










Not exactly the greatest picture, looks *much* nicer in person. I _think_ it's solid rose gold, including the case back. I'd like to fix up the dial (it's corroding around the edges), but I'd probably just make it worse.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice sheen on the dial Mike.

I've not come across a solid rose gold Poljot before







.

That crown looks a bit suspect. Is it a replacement







?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Cheers Paul, I shall give it a go.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Nice sheen on the dial Mike.
> 
> I've not come across a solid rose gold Poljot before
> 
> ...


I'm not positive that the case is rose gold but whatever it is it's very soft, doesn't corrode and is not plated on. There is a stamp on the case, but its so small I cant make it out. Havent had much luck taking a picture of it either.

I'm 99% sure the crown isn't original. No clue why or when it was replaced.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> joolz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to be able to post a photo in messages like the rest of you guys but I'm unsure how to use my NTL website, can anyone out there help?
> ...


PG and all, I can get my stuff uploaded OK but I don't get this bit

"If you want to create a web site you need to name your home page "index.htm" you can then create a whole website from there."

Do I have to create a file in my webspace called index.htm and load all the pics and text to it?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

STAN, that wittnauer is the dogs bollox-i mean it's gorgeous














,i especially love the style of arabic numerals, any idea what the vintage is? 50', 60s, anyhow it's a beaut







.

i've had my latest seiko (blue dial, d&d + crown @ 4 o'clock)










regards,john.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

isnt this topic ON?

its great...


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's a dilemer this Friday evening, I'm inclined to ware my latest addition for a while before putting it with the rest of my collection.
> 
> ...


I realise this thread is old, but Roy selling a PRS 5


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Walnuts said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


He used to, I bought my PRS-6 off him 

*DO NOT* ask why he stopped selling them!!


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Walnuts said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE said:
> ...


I won't ask, but if anyone would like to PM me I'd be grateful  never been able to find out the story


----------

